# النميمة مفيدة صحياً



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2012)

*النميمة مفيدة صحياً*

 







​خلصت  دراسة بريطانية حديثة، إلى أن النميمة وتبادل الأخبار الخاصة ظاهرة من  شأنها أن تسهم في التخفيف من حدة التوتر النفسي وتسهم في بناء علاقات جيدة  بين الزملاء في العمل، وتجعلهم يقبلون على العمل بمزاج أفضل مما يؤدي الى  تحسن مستوى الإنتاجية لديهم.

وأثبتت الدراسة، أن شغف الرجال بتناقل  الأخبار فيما بينهم لا يقل عنه لدى النساء، وشملت الدراسة ألف رجل وامرأة  أثبتت أن الرجل يفضل الحديث والقيل والقال وإطلاق الشائعات، ولا يجد حرجا  في الخوض بتفاصيل فضائح أشخاص تربطه بهم علاقات ويفضل القيام بذلك أثناء  العمل، وهو مستعد لأن يمضي 3 ساعات يوميا في ممارسة ذلك.

في المقابل تفضل المرأة مناقشة أمور أقل ضررا كالمكياج والأزياء، كما أنها تتناول حياتها الشخصية مع صديقاتها وزميلاتها.

http://maktoob.helwa.yahoo.com/النم...mC2Kl82KfZhNi12K3YqQRwdANzZWN0aW9ucw--;_ylv=3

​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2012)

*المرأة‏ ‏تـنفق‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏يوميا‏ ‏في‏ ‏النميمة*










المرأة‏ ‏تـنفق‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏ساعات‏ في‏ ‏النميمة​ربما‏  ‏حاول‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحسب‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏عمله‏ ‏أو‏ ‏نومه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بقية‏  ‏نشاطاته‏ ‏اليومية‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الدردشه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏المألوف‏ ‏أن‏  ‏يفكر‏ ‏البعض‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏كم‏ ‏يقضي‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مع‏ ‏من‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الحوار‏  ‏ومدي‏ ‏أهميته‏

‏ولأن‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏  ‏فكانت‏ ‏المفارقة‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏لصالح‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏علي‏  ‏حساب‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأبحاث‏ ‏والدراسات‏ ‏وتارة‏ ‏أخري‏  ‏ضده‏ ‏وهنا‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الدراسة‏ ‏الاتهام‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏بالثرثرة‏  ‏وتؤكد‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لدوافع‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏وفسيولوجية‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏كشفت‏ ‏دراسة‏ ‏حديثة‏  ‏أن‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏تقضي‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏يوميا‏ ‏في‏ ‏النميمة‏ ‏والدردشة‏,  ‏وتبين‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تستمتع‏ ‏بالتحدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏صديقتها‏ ‏الحميمة‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏  ‏زوجها‏, ‏وأن‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏الأحاديث‏ ‏تتمحور‏ ‏حول‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏والطبخ‏  ‏والحميات‏ ‏الغذائية‏ ‏والأطفال‏. ‏

وأوضحت‏ ‏الدراسة‏ ‏أن‏  ‏المرأة‏ ‏تقضي‏ 298 ‏دقيقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏التحدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين‏, ‏سواء‏ ‏في‏  ‏مكان‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المنزل‏. ‏ويبدو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏الأحاديث‏ ‏تداولا‏  ‏هي‏ ‏مشاكل‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏والأطفال‏ ‏وعلاقات‏ ‏معارفهن‏ ‏العاطفية‏, ‏كما‏  ‏جاءت‏ ‏موضوعات‏ ‏التسوق‏ ‏والمسلسلات‏ ‏وزيادة‏ ‏الوزن‏ ‏والحميات‏  ‏الغذائية‏, ‏وحتي‏ ‏قياس‏ ‏الملابس‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏اللائحة‏, ‏وذكرت‏ ‏ثلث‏  ‏النساء‏ ‏أنهن‏ ‏يقضين‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏نهارهن‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الغذاء‏  ‏الذي‏ ‏تناولنه‏, ‏في‏ ‏حين‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏ربعهن‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وصفات‏ ‏جديدة‏. ‏

وقال‏  ‏متحدث‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏الجمعية‏ ‏البريطانية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أجرت‏ ‏البحث‏ ‏للكشف‏  ‏عن‏ ‏الأسباب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تدفع‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏للثرثرة‏ ‏والنميمة‏: ‏إن‏  ‏النساء‏ ‏يتميزن‏ ‏بقدرتهن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏أحاديث‏ ‏جديدة‏, ‏في‏ ‏حين‏  ‏يتعجب‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏من‏ ‏المواضيع‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏عندما‏  ‏يوجدون‏ ‏مع‏ ‏النساء‏. ‏

وقال‏: ‏إنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏المثير‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نري‏  ‏لائحة‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏المواضيع‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏يوميا‏  ‏وتستحوذ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اهتمامها‏, ‏وأضاف‏: ‏لم‏ ‏أتوقع‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يشكل‏  ‏الطعام‏ ‏حيزا‏ ‏مهما‏, ‏كما‏ ‏سعدت‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏علمت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الشكوي‏  ‏من‏ ‏الشريك‏ ‏جاءت‏ ‏في‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏اللائحة‏. ‏


وتبين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدراسة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏يسعدن‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏عند‏  ‏التحدث‏ ‏سريعا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الغرباء‏, ‏ومن‏ ‏المواضيع‏ ‏المتداولة‏ ‏علاقتهن‏  ‏بوالدة‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الحماة‏, ‏وعمليات‏ ‏التجميل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يحلمن‏  ‏بإجرائها‏ ‏لتعديل‏ ‏أجسادهن‏, ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المشاهير‏. ‏

وكشفت‏  ‏الدراسة‏ ‏معدل‏ ‏ثرثرة‏ ‏وتذمر‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏التوجه‏ ‏للعمل‏ ‏نحو‏  17 ‏دقيقة‏, ‏وبأن‏ 38% ‏منهن‏ ‏يمضين‏ 12 ‏دقيقة‏ ‏أسبوعيا‏ ‏في‏  ‏الحديث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏المحلات‏.  ‏وقالت‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏المشاركات‏ ‏في‏  ‏الاستفتاء‏ ‏إنهن‏ ‏يسعدن‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏عند‏ ‏التحدث‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صديقاتهن‏,  ‏إلا‏ ‏أنهن‏ ‏يتحدثن‏ ‏مع‏ ‏شركائهن‏ ‏ووالداتهن‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏مواضيع‏  ‏مختلفة‏ ‏كليا‏. ‏وتبين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏فحوي‏ ‏حديث‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏لزوجها‏ ‏يتمحور‏  ‏حول‏ ‏نهارها‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أزعجها‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏وما‏ ‏شابه‏, ‏في‏ ‏حين‏  ‏أنها‏ ‏تحتفظ‏ ‏بالحوار‏ ‏الأهم‏ ‏والأدسم‏ ‏لصديقتها‏ ‏المفضلة‏. ‏

كما‏  ‏تفضل‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏التحدث‏ ‏وجها‏ ‏لوجه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏  ‏الهاتف‏, ‏ناهيك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الخروج‏ ‏مع‏ ‏صديقة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏من‏  ‏مجموعة‏ ‏كبيرة‏. ‏
وجاءت‏ ‏لائحة‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏المواضيع‏ ‏دردشة‏ ‏علي‏  ‏الشكل‏ ‏التالي‏: ‏التسوق‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏التمارين‏ ‏الرياضية‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏مخاوف‏ ‏صحية‏  ‏ـ‏ ‏وجبة‏ ‏الغذاء‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏من‏ ‏يقابل‏ ‏من‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏المشاكل‏ ‏العاطفية‏  ‏لمعارفهن‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏الأطفال‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏الوصفات‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏مشاكلهن‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الشريك‏ ‏ـ‏  ‏قياس‏ ‏الملابس‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏أطفال‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏أحداث‏ ‏المسلسلات‏ ‏ـ‏  ‏الكبر‏ ‏والترهل‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏الحماة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏والدة‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏ـ‏ ‏العمليات‏  ‏التجميلية‏ ‏ــ‏ ‏الشكوي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشريك‏. ‏وبعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏النظريات‏  ‏والآراء‏ ‏العلمية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الآراء‏ ‏فتقول‏ ‏داليا‏ ‏محمود‏  ‏طالبة‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏عليهن‏ ‏ثرثارة‏ ‏

وهي‏ ‏ليست‏  ‏تهمة‏ ‏فأنا‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجامعة‏ ‏أتحدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زميلاتي‏ ‏أو‏  ‏في‏ ‏المواصلات‏ ‏أتحدث‏ ‏في‏ ‏المحمول‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏وحتي‏ ‏في‏  ‏المنزل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏اخوتي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏التليفون‏ ‏فأنا‏ ‏أشعر‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏بأنني‏  ‏أفضفض‏ ‏أو‏ ‏اهدئ‏ ‏من‏ ‏انفعالي‏ ‏لما‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏يومي‏ ‏بهذا‏  ‏الأسلوب‏.‏

أما‏ ‏منال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏موظفة‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏فارق‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏بين‏  ‏الرغي‏ ‏والكلام‏ ‏الدردشة‏ ‏والنميمة‏ ‏وأنا‏ ‏أزعم‏ ‏أني‏ ‏أثرثر‏ ‏مع‏  ‏الأصدقاء‏ ‏والزملاء‏ ‏لأنني‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أعود‏ ‏للمنزل‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏هناك‏  ‏الا‏ ‏المسئوليات‏ ‏الحياتية‏ ‏اليومية‏ ‏ولذا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أتحدث‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏  ‏العمل‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏سنحت‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏اوفي‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏للمنزل‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الحديث‏  ‏مع‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏غير‏ ‏زوجي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أبنائي‏ ‏سيكون‏ ‏مستحيلا‏ ‏فلا‏  ‏يوجد‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لأبسط‏ ‏الحوارات‏ ‏الأسرية‏.‏

أما‏ ‏حسن‏  ‏عوض‏ ‏محام‏ ‏فيري‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الثرثرة‏ ‏سلوك‏ ‏وطابع‏ ‏للشخص‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏لها‏  ‏علاقة‏ ‏بالنوع‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏رجلا‏ ‏ثرثارا‏  ‏وسيدة‏ ‏هادئة‏ ‏تميل‏ ‏للصمت‏ ‏ونجدها‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏العمل‏.‏
في‏  ‏حين‏ ‏تقول‏ ‏هند‏ ‏عادل‏ ‏ربة‏ ‏منزل‏  ‏هي‏ ‏فضفضة‏ ‏بوح‏ ‏ارتياح‏  ‏بعد‏ ‏الشعور‏ ‏بشحنة‏ ‏انفعالية‏ ‏ممكن‏ ‏اتكلم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أي‏ ‏حد‏ ‏في‏  ‏اللحظة‏ ‏دي‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أعرفه‏ ‏سائق‏ ‏تاكسي‏ ‏بائعة‏ ‏في‏  ‏محل‏, ‏جارة‏, ‏سيدة‏ ‏بجواري‏,

‏في‏ ‏السوق‏ ‏مش‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏خاصة‏  ‏ان‏ ‏جوزي‏ ‏قليل‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏وشايفني‏ ‏رغاية‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏معي‏  ‏كثيرا‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏تزيد‏ ‏الثرثرة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حدها‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏سامح‏ ‏الذي‏  ‏رفع‏ ‏هاتفه‏ ‏الأرضي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخدمة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الفاتورة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏دائما‏  ‏مرتفعة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏الثرثارة‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأقارب‏  ‏والأصدقاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏وعن‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لو‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏  ‏مهما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تتدخل‏ ‏بشكل‏ ‏مسيء‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يضر‏ ‏مما‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏الحرج‏  ‏والمشاكل‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏قراره‏ ‏بالاستغناء‏ ‏عن‏ ‏التليفون‏.‏

وتقول‏  ‏د‏. ‏فؤادة‏ ‏هدية‏ ‏أستاذ‏ ‏الصحة‏ ‏النفسية‏ ‏بجامعة‏ ‏عين‏ ‏شمس‏: ‏إن‏  ‏المرأة‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏ميلا‏ ‏للثرثرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏بالمستغرب‏  ‏فمن‏ ‏المعرووف‏  ‏أنه‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏الطفولة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نمو‏ ‏القدرات‏ ‏اللغوية‏  ‏عند‏ ‏الأنثي‏ ‏أسرع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذكر‏ ‏والنمو‏ ‏اللفظي‏ ‏كذلك‏

‏وهو‏  ‏أمر‏ ‏فطري‏ ‏وعندما‏ ‏يكبران‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏يختلف‏ ‏عن‏  ‏المرأة‏, ‏فهناك‏ ‏مسموحات‏  ‏لها‏ ‏غير‏ ‏الرجل‏  ‏سواء‏ ‏بالشكوي‏ ‏من‏  ‏أي‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏التعبير‏ ‏عما‏ ‏يجول‏ ‏بداخلها‏ ‏بدون‏ ‏أي‏ ‏محاذير‏  ‏عكس‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏محظورات‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الحوار‏ ‏مع‏  ‏الآخرين‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏مبرر‏ ‏كما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مجتمع‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏مجتمع‏ ‏منفتح‏  ‏سواء‏ ‏كن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏معرفة‏ ‏سابقة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تجمعن‏ ‏للمرة‏ ‏الأولي‏  ‏يتحدثون‏ ‏في‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏

ويتطرقون‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏بهن‏  ‏أو‏ ‏بالأسرة‏ ‏بالعمل‏ ‏او‏ ‏بأي‏ ‏خصوصيه‏  ‏في‏ ‏حين‏ ‏ان‏ ‏الرجل‏  ‏لا‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وإمكاناته‏ ‏المادية‏ ‏أو‏  ‏المهنية‏ ‏يعتبرها‏ ‏صندوقا‏ ‏أسود‏  ‏في‏ ‏حين‏ ‏ان‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏عن‏  ‏النساء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏التباهي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏شؤون‏ ‏السياسه‏ ‏مثلا‏ ‏وغيرها‏ ‏فهو‏  ‏يعد‏ ‏كتوما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏

والمجتمع‏ ‏يساهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏وضع‏  ‏هذا‏ ‏القيد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏ننكر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الفضفضة‏  ‏يعد‏ ‏مخرجا‏ ‏للتنفيس‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏عما‏ ‏يعن‏ ‏بخاطرها‏ ‏ويتساوي‏ ‏في‏  ‏هذا‏ ‏الدافع‏ ‏النساء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اختلاف‏ ‏الطبقات‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الفئات‏  ‏الاجتماعية‏ ‏المنحفضة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المتوسطة‏ ‏والعليا‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏معدل‏  ‏الكلام‏ ‏ونوعيته‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفئة‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏يصل‏  ‏الأمر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صراحة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏متسمة‏ ‏بشيء‏ ‏من‏  ‏الإباحية‏,

‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفئات‏ ‏العليا‏ ‏فتتحول‏ ‏الي‏  ‏الاحاديث‏ ‏الهاتفيه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الصديقات‏ ‏وتكون‏ ‏الموضوعات‏ ‏أكثر‏  ‏انتقائيه‏ ‏فهناك‏ ‏من‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏معها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الاسرة‏ ‏وتلك‏ ‏عن‏ ‏العمل‏  ‏وأخري‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المشاعر‏ ‏الحساسه‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏بداخلها‏  ‏لذلك‏ ‏نري‏  ‏ان‏ ‏من‏ ‏المشاهدحولنا‏ ‏ان‏ ‏المرأه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الفئات‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏لا‏  ‏تيهب‏ ‏للطبيب‏ ‏النفسي‏ ‏لأنهن‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏حاجه‏ ‏له‏ ‏كما‏  ‏يرين‏ ‏ذلك‏ .‏

في‏ ‏حين‏ ‏يري‏ ‏د‏. ‏إسماعيل‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أستاذ‏  ‏الطب‏ ‏النفسي‏ ‏بجامعة‏ ‏قناة‏ ‏السويس‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعقد‏  ‏أية‏ ‏مقارنات‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏أي‏ ‏فارق‏  ‏بيولوجي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏نفسي‏ ‏ينعكس‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السلوك‏, ‏فالنساء‏ ‏شقائق‏ ‏الرجال‏  ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المجتمعات‏ ‏البشرية‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏تزال‏  ‏تخضع‏ ‏لأوضاع‏ ‏تؤثر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏والفكر‏ ‏السائد‏ ‏والتكريس‏  ‏لأشياء‏ ‏رسخها‏ ‏المجتمع‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الذكورية‏ ‏أو‏ ‏عاطفية‏ ‏المرأة‏  ‏وغيرها‏ ‏من‏ ‏تنميط‏ ‏له‏ ‏أثره‏ ‏ويكون‏ ‏جزءا‏ ‏من‏ ‏التكوين‏ ‏لأفراد‏  ‏المجتمع‏ 

‏وقد‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏أفكار‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الدراسة‏ ‏صحيحة‏ ‏إلي‏  ‏حد‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏متحقق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجتمع‏ ‏ويقول‏ ‏رأيه‏ ‏في‏  ‏كل‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يفرض‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏كشخص‏ ‏نمطا‏ ‏معينا‏ ‏للكلام‏ ‏أما‏  ‏المرأة‏ ‏المظلومة‏ ‏المقهورة‏ ‏بمعاناتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجتمع‏ ‏فلديها‏  ‏دائما‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بالأدق‏ ‏الشكوي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏الصريح‏ ‏والمباشر‏  ‏الذي‏ ‏تحكي‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏اذن‏ ‏هي‏ ‏ثقافة‏ ‏مجتمع‏ ‏بالأساس‏ ‏فالاثنان‏  ‏يعملان‏ ‏ويعانيان‏ ‏من‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏الضغوط‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏طرف‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏له‏  ‏بإظهار‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بداخله‏ ‏وآخر‏ ‏لا‏ .‏

أما‏ ‏الاختلافات‏  ‏البيولوجية‏ ‏فترجع‏ ‏للاختلاف‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأدوار‏ ‏والطبيعة‏ ‏البشرية‏  ‏والجينات‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏كلا‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏ميسر‏ ‏لما‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏له‏ ‏ويعد‏ ‏العمر‏  ‏أو‏ ‏السن‏ ‏من‏ ‏العوامل‏ ‏الجديرة‏ ‏بالنظر‏ ‏فنجد‏ ‏الكبار‏ ‏والأطفال‏  ‏علي‏ ‏حد‏ ‏السواء‏ ‏إناثا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ذكورا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏لديهم‏ ‏المحاذير‏  ‏لهذه‏ ‏الثرثرة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏وكثيرا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏السيدات‏ ‏في‏  ‏الأسواق‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأسعار‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الغلاء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأبناء‏ ‏والأزواج‏ ‏دون‏  ‏سابق‏ ‏معرفة‏ ‏وكأنهن‏ ‏صديقات‏ ‏العمر‏.‏


http://maktoob.helwa.yahoo.com/المرأة‏-‏تـنفق‏-‏خمس‏-‏ساعات‏-‏يوميا‏-‏في‏-‏النميمة.html


​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2012)

*دراسة: النميمة تجعل صحة النساء أكثر عافية*

http://us.lrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=Ag79LU...=115afsmjs/EXP=1337993626/**http://youm7.com/

يعرف  عن النساء أن عمرهن أطول من الرجال، وكذلك حبهن الشديد للنميمة، ولكن لم  يفكر أحد فى الربط بين العاملين السابقين سوى القائمين على هذه الدراسة.



فقد أكدت دراسة أمريكية فى جامعة "كاليفورنيا" بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية أن الثرثرة والنميمة لها بعض الفوائد الصحية والحياتية مثل الحد  من الإجهاد، وتقليل التوتر، واعتدال معدل ضربات القلب، ومنع السلوك السيئ.



ويقول "ويلر روب" الباحث المشارك فى الدراسة واختصاصى علم النفس  الاجتماعى، أنه وزملاؤه وجدوا أيضاً أن هناك نوعا من الكلام يسمى "الثرثرة  العلاجية" والذى اعتدل فيه معدل ضربات القلب للمشاركين بالتجارب عندما رأوا  شخصاُ يتصرف بشكل سيئ، وتمكنوا من إبلاغ الآخرين عما شاهدوه بالتفصيل.



موضحاً أن الثرثرة هى جزء مؤثر بالنظام الاجتماعى بوجه عام، وأن العديد  من المعلومات الهامة تنتقل بين الناس وبعضها من خلال الأحاديث الجانبية  سواء فى العمل أو البيت أو من خلال الهواتف.



كما وجدت الدراسة أن الرغبة فى تحذير الآخرين من الناس السيئة لها تأثير  قوى، حيث إن المشاركين فى الدراسة انخفض شعورهم بالتوتر وزاد ارتياحهم  وتحسنت الحالة الصحية لقلوبهم.



وخلص الباحثون عموماً إلى أن نتائج التجارب التى شملت المئات تشير إلى  أن الناس لا يشعرون بالحاجة إلى كشف معلومات عن السلوك السيئ لأحد الأشخاص،  إلا إذا ساعد ذلك على إنقاذ شخص من الاستغلال.



مؤكدين أن الأشخاص الأكثر ميلا للبوح بالمعلومات هم أكثر صحة وتكون  حالتهم الذهنية أفضل من هؤلاء الذين لا يتحدثون مع الآخرين عن مشاكلهم  وهمومهم الحياتية.



وقال "فاينيبرغ ماثيو" المؤلف الرئيس للدراسة وأستاذ على النفس  الاجتماعى بجامعة "كاليفورنيا" فى بيان صحفى: "يجب ألا يشعر الناس بالذنب  بعد النميمة على الآخرين، لأن ذلك يحسن من صحتهم ويوقف شعورهم بالملل كما  يمنع وقوع شخص فى الاستغلال".




​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *النميمة مفيدة صحياً*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وبيقولو علينا احنا بننم
احنا طلعنا اهون اهه leasantr


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 مايو 2012)

مفيدة للصحة بس تسبب صداع 
ميرسي ع موضوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2012)

> فقد  أكدت دراسة أمريكية فى جامعة "كاليفورنيا" بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية  أن الثرثرة والنميمة لها بعض الفوائد الصحية والحياتية مثل الحد  من  الإجهاد، وتقليل التوتر، واعتدال معدل ضربات القلب، ومنع السلوك السيئ.



يا سلام لما عدو الخير يحب يذوق الخطية


----------



## zezza (14 مايو 2012)

* عشان احسن صحتى اضيع اخرتى 
بس لو الكلام كان فى حاجة مفيدة فعلا يبقى مش مشكلة المهم بلاش الادانة و سيرة الناس 
شكرا استاذى على الموضوع ..الحمدلله احنا البنات بنمشى على الوصفة دى مظبوط *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

*  هو ممكن يحسن  المزاج قليلا بس بعد كدا دايما لاذم يقلب بمشاكل كثيره... *
*دايما كتر الكلام يجيب مشاكل و لاذم سيره الناس تتفتح و غصب عن الواحد بيقول تعليق او رأى و هيلف و يوصل بعد تلزيق عليه الف كلمه تانيا.....*
* افضل شىء الصممممممت...ما اجمله... دماااغ*
* اشكرك على الموضوع استاذى*


----------



## الغردينيا (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا على طرح موضوع النميمة ولكن أخي الفاضل أخالفك الرأي  النميمة:  من كبائر الذنوب. فإذا رأيت من نفسك إيذاء لأخيك أو أختك في بالغيبة أو بالسب أو بالنصيحة أو بالكذب أو غير هذا ، فاعرف أن إيمانك ناقص وأنك ضعيف الإيمان ، لو كان إيمانك مستقيما كاملا لما فعلت ما فعلت من ظلم أخيك. 

آثارها: التَّفرقة بين الناس، قلق القلب، عارٌ للناقل والسامع، حاملة على التجسُّس لمعرفة أخبار الناس، حاملة على القتل، وعلى قَطْع أرْزَاق النَّاس، 
 أرجو تقبل مداخلتي


----------

